# Nosferatu.



## Trastolillo

Hola.

De nuevo acudo a vosotros en busca de ayuda para pasar a limpio un texto de la película _*Nosferatu*_, ya que hay letras y palabras que se me escapan.
No pido una traducción, sino una transcripción más legible, legible para mí, claro.

Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Aus dem Samen Belials erstund (= erstand) der Vampyr (= Vampir) Nosferatu, als welcher (= der) lebet und sich nähret von dem Blute der Menschheit
Unerlöset hauset er in erschröcklichen (schrecklichen) Höhlen, Grabkammern und Särgen, so gefüllet seien (sind) mit gottverfluchter Erde von den Äckern des schwartzen Todes.
die Äcker des schwarzen Todes = los campos (= los cementerios) de las víctimas de la peste negra
Hay que quitar la E de las formas "lebet" (= lebt), "nähret" (= nährt), etc.
Te sirve?
Saludos,
Susana


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola.

Gracias, pero veo que algunas palabras también se te escapan, como Belials (Belial), yque tu lees como *Behals*.
Pero me es de mucha ayuda..

¡Muchas gracias!

Saludos.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Tienes razón... Espero que no haya otra.


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola. 

No, y de verdad que te lo agradezco muchísimo.
Es que algunas letras se me hacían muy difíciles de entender, como te ha pasado a tí, y más con ese estilo de escritut¡ra del texto.

Un abrazo.

Saludos.


----------



## bwprius

> _Ya en su habitación, encuentra un libro "De espíritus aterrorizados por vampiros, sortilegios y los siete pecados capitales", donde lee que de *la semilla de Belial* surgió el vampiro Nosferatu que *vive y se alimenta de de sangre humana viviendo en cuevas terroríficas, cámaras funerarias y ataúdes llenos de tierra maldita*._



Las partes resaltadas por mí en negrita aparecen en tu fuente.

Lo de arriba se encuentra aquí: Nosferatu, el vampiro en la parte de

*Sinopsis/ Argumento:*


----------



## bwprius

Ignoro si conoces el significado de _*Belial*_.

Pero he encontrado aquí: Belial - Enciclopedia Católica

lo siguiente:


> _Belial_​Se encuentra frecuentemente como un nombre personal en la Vulgata y en varias traducciones inglesas de la Biblia, y se usa a menudo como sinónimo de Satanás, o la personificación del mal.


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola.



bwprius said:


> Ignoro si conoces el significado de _*Belial*_.
> 
> Pero he encontrado aquí: Belial - Enciclopedia Católica
> 
> lo siguiente:



Hola.

Si, la conocía.
Me dedico a traducir intertítulos de películas, ciencia ficción, terror y fantasía, para luego añadirlos y subirlas a mi canal de youtube.
Trato de que sean, en la medida de lo posible, de dominio público.
Eso me lleva a investigar y a aprender cosas nuevas, ya que soy aficionado al cine.
También trato de ser lo más fiel posible en las traducciones de los intertitúlos originales, tirando de todos los diccionarios que puedo y del sentido común.
Y, ¡cómo no!, a veces solicitando ayuda en estos foros.

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------

